# Ubuntu 8.10 network problem



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to know if there is any way i could use my speedtouch 330 modem to connect to the internet,i searched google endlessly for tutorials and software for it but nothing seemed to have worked.Closest i was to using it was installing USB ADSL Modem Manager but i couldn't do that as it needed python-gnome2-extras installed previously which i couldnt install because of some dependency it had with libffi4.:sigh:

Thank you in advance,
Marius


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you build python from source or retrieve it from Ubuntu's repos? If it wasn't downloaded from Ubuntu, I would suggest doing so. Hopefully Ubuntu's python package has been updated.

If you did use Ubuntu try the following:

```
$ [color=red]sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install[/color]
```
this should fix broken dependencies, but doesn't always work. If it doesn't, please post the output of:

```
$ [color=red]sudo apt-get check[/color]
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

I would also like you to right click on the network icon at the top next to the clock (it is the two computers). Then I would like you to make sure that it is set to wired. Then left click on your eth1/eth0 name, followed by clicking on the edit button. When an editing screen comes up I would like you to click on the IPv4 settings tab. You will see a method box make sure that it is set to Automatic (DHCP) if it isn't then please change it. Once all of that is done you can exit out of everything.

Then see what happens with your internet.

Cheer!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey,thank you for the reply.

No i did not use ubuntu to download those files because i cannot connect to the internet with it.Also the other code didn't seem to fix anything as i still can't install python-gnome2-extras.
Also the eth0 connection was set to Automatic(DHCP) already.
I suspect the problem lies in the modem recognition.
When i first installed Ubuntu 8.10,when i would start it up,after the boot screen it would crash at Loading Bluetooth... and i would have to restart it.A friend that gave me the Ubuntu disc helped me in removing that from the startup.I later found a forum where someone said that the same happened to him until he would deconnect his ST 330 from the computer,then ubuntu would start up normally.
Also,the modem has 2 LEDs,when i start up windows one of them(the USB one)stays green while the other opens and closes for a while(the ADSL one),when i start up ubuntu they both stay green from start to finish.
I also think there is a problem with DHCP on my computer.When i first installed ubuntu there was this thing it was trying to install related to DHCP that i had to skip as it couldn't install it for some reason.
From what i've searched on the internet it seemed no one with ubuntu 8.10 managed to get this modem working..but it seems to have worked on 8.04.
So if Getting this to work is not possible is there any way i could downgrade my current version of ubuntu to 8.04 or do i have to reinstall it?

Thank you again for your support,
Marius


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Your modem acts as dial-up and not as a typical modem. Tweaking network settings probably won't do the trick. The ADSL Modem Manager seems to be the most effective according to other forums. If that's true and ADSL is all you need to get your modem working --falling back to 8.04 is unnecessary. 

ADSL won't install because of broken dependencies which trickles down to missing libffi4 files. You either never installed libffi4 or you did and encountered errors. Possible, because Intrepid uses libffi5 instead of 4 and 4's dependencies may no longer be included. This is why I suggested downloading the python-gnone2-extras from Ubuntu's repos as it should have been updated with the libffi5 dependencies.

#note: _you can download any package from Ubuntu's repos without being on Ubuntu. Link

'sudo apt-get check' wasn't a command to fix, but a command that would list all broken dependencies. Just to be sure libffi4 is the only one missing._


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry,my bad..
Well i have good news and bad news.
Good news is i managed to install the modem manager,bad news:
it crashes every time i run it.It works for a second and then crashes.
Another thing i noticed,the lsusb command doesnt seem to work anymore
it also makes the terminal crash whenever i use it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

mariusD, is it possible that you had dsl set up on windows previous to installing ubuntu? I have heard a lot that ubuntu doesn't work straight out of the box when connected straight to the modem. What you might want to try is connecting a router to your connection and then connecting your computer to the router.

Cheers!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahh so it did come down to buying a router,
Well i was going to buy one either way so i guess this solves the problem.

Thank you for your help with this issue.
LE:Yes i did have DSL set up on windows before installing ubuntu.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad that you were able to figure it out. Hope all goes well for you.

Cheers!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Ubuntu 8.10 network problem*

Haha..it seems hurrying up sucks..
I just bought a router,unpacked it and guess what i noticed...
My ST330 modem is a USB modem..the router doesnt seem to have a usb port tough :sigh:.
Is there anyway i could make my internet work with this router without having to buy an ethernet modem?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Ubuntu 8.10 network problem*

I am removing the "solved" from this thread since it obviously isn't solved .. until you get a proper connection going

I can't help you with the usb router problem since I haven't gone down that far in LInux as yet .. in windows I used a software router and had a switch behind my PC that allowed all PC's to connect via my PC to the internet .. meant being on 24/7 and every time I tried to do some intensive work the pc seemed to crash after a few hours but looked like it would work forever if left alone. I don't know if there is something similar in Linux .. but the windows program I was using was *Kerio WinRoute Lite*
Click on the link to see what it does for windows .. it'll give you an idea of what to look for in Linux.


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hehe,well since nothing seems to work,i've decided to download Ubuntu 8.04 and make it work on that.
At least until 8.10 manages to solve this problem or a new version appears that solves it..after i finish downloading it and installing it i will post here if it works.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am curious, is it possible to get a new modem that isn't USB only? I have got to believe that your isp must have some modems that connect using Ethernet. I would check that out too.

Cheers!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

I did some research on that.
The ISP i got this modem from isn't that reliable,the only ethernet modem they give is also a router and they don't replace my modem for it and i have to pay quite a sum of money for it(Considering i'm 16,buying a router is enough for a while,i'm not investing more money into this unless 8.04 isn't working,if so i will get it)..i'm planning on getting internet from a new ISP this summer when it gets to my area,that one gives ethernet modems too.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Well that is good, it is too bad that your current ISP only gives out USB modems. They should know that it slows the speeds way down and can cause other problems as well. But, on the bright side you are getting new internet so that hopefully will work better.

Cheers!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahahaha,:sigh:
I really think this pc doesn't want me to connect to the internet with ubuntu...
I installed 8.04,installed ADSL USB Modem Manager which did not crash this time,and it started to connect...
It synchronizes...it says it's synchronized and shows me my internet speed which is 4MB Dwd and 512 Kb upload and just stays like that for a looong while...if i choose to reconnect it says failed to connect please try again.
God if i get to make internet work on Ubuntu id be very surprised.:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't give up, Using Linux is a challenge and we don't want you to give up just cos it's getting difficut. This requires and helps the brain to function, YES, you're being educated by the best teacher (Prof Hands-On :grin .. 

although I have no experience with getting ADSL working from Ubuntu .. the first thing to do is double check that you put in the right configuration 

have you declared the username and password for the link ? don't forget that sometimes it will require the full form of the link ([email protected])
some ISP's use a 0/35 setting others use 8/35 under PPPoA or PPPoE you will need to verify what yours should be 

if you have a firewall you may have to set up the new IP address so that you will be allowed to communicate via the Network & Gateway addresses.


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes i have triple checked the account infromation,Username,Password,0/35,PPPoE
I don't know if i have a firewall or how to access it,also the IP (at least on windows) is dynamic,it changes at every connect.I don't know if i have to or how to set up the ip.From what i've read on the internet it seems ADSL USB Modem Manager worked on the first try for people that have the same ISP as i do so i just can't understand what is wrong.
Could it be the fact that i have the AMD64 version?..everyone i've seen to report it to be working apparently had i386.
Well i really like the challenge,but it's just funny how at every single step i make something has to go wrong..even at the final one..:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are you sure about that 0/35 setting ?? I have only come across one other instance of someone telling me it was 0/35 most are 8/35. The other one was my sister in England and I am not so sure that it's correct since she has a lot of problems with her internet connection. Mine, and most others that I have come across, work wit 8/35

It will synchronise when the settings are wrong but name and password are correct as I know well from experience. Give it a shot using 8/35 , PPPoE and then PPPoA, als hopefully you have the right modem for your ISDN or POTS connection .. most users use POTS ( Plain Old Telephone System) as opposed to ISDN (forgot the long form name but it's Digital Networking)

btw look at it this way .. experience is learning by making mistakes ..th e more that goes wrong the more you learn .. :laugh: I have learnt a hell of a lot during the last 50 years .. you're just starting ..:grin:


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Well,it isn't working but hell i ain't giving up..
Well i am pretty sure it's 0.35,I live in Romania and those are the settings i use to connect with windows.
On windows i have 0.35,PPPoE.
Well,anyway heres where i got to..
While trying to connect via PPPoE it just doesnt work..plain simple..BUT
When i choose PPPoA it seems to get to the point where it doesn't accept the username and password..now,i've tried multiple ways,i've heard i have to write [email protected]h i did..but it still doesnt work.
BUT.Looking at one of those sites that tell you your ISP it used to tell me ARtelecom..now i've looked and it says Romtelecom Data Network..now i dont know what to make of this..is it possible to write [email protected] Data Network.com?..notice the spaces..
This may be it.I am not completely sure tough,i just need an advice to know what i need to write for my ISP.
Thanks for all your support trough all of this..i really appreciate it.:smile:
EDIT:I did some more research..My ISP uses POTS,and well it seems i may use 8/35..but i've already tried it on Ubuntu


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are you sure it's not @artelecom.net or @romtelecom.ro that's what I come up with when checking the source of your IP address


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope..nothing works,none of them...i'm starting to believe that the AMD64 version of USB ADSL Modem Manager isn't good...well i ran it in the terminal and here's what happens
View attachment Error.txt
..I'm not sure what is it that makes it do this but it just goes like this on and on..is the app bad?..if it is i may try using the ADSL modem manually..it's a lot of work and adsl modem manager should've done it for me but if that gets me an internet connection on ubuntu i'll do it.The guide i found is here:
http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html


Is there any hope for me??:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There's always hope .. if you have the patience to see it through :wave:

Looks like a good guide .. keep us posted about your attempts to follow the instructions 

it would look like the error is something to do with the type of connection using PPP (point to point protocol) and there both PPPoA and PPPoE in the guide


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope..didn't work..
I did everything as the guide said..and at system reboot..nothing happened,no internet..it just loaded ubuntu as usual..
I really can't tell what the problem could be..i don't even know how the internet should have loaded..
Of course,i have patience..but how can someone have patience for something that just WON'T work?:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I take it that you have configured your ethernet connection to your router giving the gateway address and getting an ip address via DHCP ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the gateway I address of your speedtouch modem router when using windows or at least what address do you use to get to the web based configuration ?


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually..my modem is a USB modem..the ethernet one costs quite a lot and i spent my money on buying a router..which of course i can't use with this modem..that guide is made especially for usb modems..and i am sure the firmware is installed right..the right led flashes as it does on windows before it stabilizes..i'm not sure what answer to give you tough..is there a way i could find out that information?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't have a speedtouch although I do have a usb connector on my router and I think I had a USB installed connection on a Win2K PC where I recently installed Ubuntu.

I will see what happens when I check both OS's and try to get the USB interface working (if possible :grin 

I'll be back in contact later unless I get serious problems :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I did check and tried to get the USB connection to function with my Siemens Speedstream 4200 ADSL Router

What I learnt is that in the UK they tend to use 0/35 whilst most other places use 8/35.

Most of the USB ADSL modems require some sort of firmware update at the modem side that allows you to control them with Linux and whilst that may not be true for my ADSL connection, since it can be accessed by URL to make the configuration, it will possibly be true for most others that do not have that facility.

On the firmware page of the link you supplied it says 



> Which Firmware?
> 
> Different versions of the modem use different firmware. If you're not sure what revision of modem you have you can find out with the command
> 
> ...


*Did you do this and what revision number did you find ?*

when it comes to your *P*oint to *P*oint *P*rotocol .. *PPP*oE vs *PPP*oA (or *PPP*oATM) I believe the correct protocol is probably PPPoA since *PPP*oE is *PPP* *o*ver *E*thernet

I will see what else I can dig up during the day but you may want to confirm this with your ISP ( Internet services provider) they may not want to help you at al with Linux installs but they should be able to confirm the basic settings 

Things you need to check are the VCI / VPI settings which are possibly 0/35 or 8/35
Protocol, is it PPPoA or PPPoE
whether you need to write [email protected]??? and exactly what the ISP Domain is romtelco.?? or whatever

One other thing that did surface is that the default for internet access is the ethernet eth0 connection and usb is not usually supported requiring some specific / special setup. Hopefully I will get some more info on that.

I did find a universal program for usb but it requires adaptation for my pc since it was designed to run at 192.168.1.1 whereas my network is 192.168.254.x and it sort of caused a few hang ups .. I do not want to change the way my router works since I use it as a home network and not just for myself. Murphy's law says that any one small change results in a domino effect that requires changes & changes & changes until you wished you had never started :wave:


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Well i'm pretty sure the drivers are good..the modem lights flash as they do in windows and the system recocnizes it..vpi.vci was 0.35 when i set the modem in windows..PPP over Ethernet or PPP over ATM well,i'm not very sure..it was PPPoE when i set it up @ windows..but it doesnt seem to work with USB ADSL Modem Manager..AND i don't know the ISP exact name i should put in..i've tried calling them for support but i get a song for half hour and then i get bored and close.
Maybe they have time off for holidays..BUT from what i've searched trough google it seems everyone who has net from my isp got it to work with Ubuntu 8.04 i386..every single one of them made it work..there was only one person that said it didn't work under ubuntu 8.04 and he later said he had AMD64..
I did everything as the people that got it to work did and with no result..maybe it's the version of the OS..maybe its a bug..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The only thing that comes to mind , but most of the threads I found are really old (2002, 2003, 2004) the driver / firmware only seem to be working with 32 bit setup.

I know it's a longshot but do you have space to do a trial run using 32 bit rather than 64 bit .. I have no AMD CPU system to try it out on .. and I have drawn a rather exhaustive blank .. most threads seem to think that the labour spent in trying to get a USB internet connection working is a waste of time and believe me after losing 24 hours trying to check out your problem and also having spent more than a month or two trying to get an acx-111 wireless device to function in linux when my netgear wg111 usb wireless device seems to work out of the box with a few tweaks to the config, I camn understand why. I can get a usb wg111 for about 17Euros although it does need a wireless access point or router to go with it, which I already have


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Well..since 64Bit doesnt work,i'll just install the other version and try the modem there..Just one question..How do i uninstall GRUB and well.. can i uninstall Ubuntu with another Ubuntu disc?..:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just write over the top of the of the existing one unless you have a way to boot into DOS like from a Win9x or Me CD, Floppy Disk with Dos Boot 

from within DOS it's just a question of typing fdisk /mbr at the prompt.

I believe that when you re-install over an old install it rewrites the grub anyway 
are you doing this to a separate drive or one that is double boot with Ubuntu?


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Well i have 2 HDD's..one of them has 2 drives..one with ubuntu and one with xp.
And another one where i store all personal files like movies,games...
Last time i installed Ubuntu i had to choose biggest free space available because i wasn't sure how to set up a root drive which the installer asked me for..or a swap one..that's why i'm not sure how to set it up.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you can delete your Linux partitions using gparted live 

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php

just make sure that you don't delete the XP partition 

if you use the Ubuntu CD or DVD to re-install go into manual mode when selecting where to install. you can delete the old Ubuntu partitions them create a single partition and select to install there. Don't let it touch your XP partition. You may need to pop back and forward 

using teh gparted LIVE CD you will be able to boot into the CD and select what you want to delete then create a single new partition that you can direct Ubuntu to when installing


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Hehe well,i'm currently posting from Ubuntu 8.04..yes i did it..it's working..altough i am now having problems finding ATI graphics card drivers..but hopefully with the use of google i'll get to the end of that.

Thank you very very much for helping me with this problem,it was hard but finally i can see some results.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sop it is just a case of the 64 bit system not liking those USB drivers .. nice to know if I ever get a 64 bit board 

save up for a proper adsl router, or wait til maybe your ISP decide to go ADSL2+ in which case you'll get one with the upgrade.

keep in touch regarding getting that linux to work .. all very educational 

and your welcome to any help I can give .. helping you helps me to learn too :grin:

:wave:


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

As far as i know ST 330 is a ADSL2+ modem at least from what i've searched trough google..
By the way..there are a few problems i have with ubuntu:
First one is playing youtube videos with sound...
I can play music on ubuntu with its music player..but..when i watch youtube videos on firefox there is no sound
I got the adobe flash from their site.
Another one would be the quality of videos...when i play videos the image just flashes alot..i don't know if it's the video card drivers..but youtube videos look normal..
Then somehow another version of ubuntu has been installed on my pc..an update of some sort..but if i open that one with grub...i only get a white screen..can i remove that one from GRUB?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it can be removed from grub .. I thgink you have to go down to root level and edita file called list.1st .. but don't quote me .. I am also a newb at this sort of stuff .. I just read a lot recently looking for solutions to other peoples problems :grin:

you may need to upgrade your graphics card and also select ALSA (?) for your music output. Perhaps trying a better program for flv playback or youtube playback ..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Done you are a great help to me here in the linux forum you are taking a lot of threads off my hands. I just wanted to publicly thank you for that.

As for editing GRUB. If you open up terminal and then type

```
cd /boot/grub
gedit menu.lst
```
This will give you a copy of the all the OS's listed in GRUB here is a copy of mine from one of my Linux boxes so that you can make sure that you have the right file. 

```
default=0
timeout=1
splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
hiddenmenu
title Fedora (2.6.27.9-159.fc10.i686)
        root (hd0,0)
        kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.27.9-159.fc10.i686 ro
root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00$
        initrd /initrd-2.6.27.9-159.fc10.i686.img
title Fedora (2.6.27.7-134.fc10.i686)
        root (hd0,0)
```
Cheers!


----------



## mariusD (Dec 22, 2008)

Well,GRUB and youtube both work perfectly now..
The only problem i have left is the graphics one..which..from what i have read is a ATI drivers problem and they're working on it.

And that being said all my ubuntu problems are currently solved..
Thanks alot for all your help,couldnt've done it without you :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry we couldn't get you working with 64 bit .. but you'll get your feet wet now and maybe later with a new router we'll see you back with the 64 bit version.


Take care and stick around .. you'll find it's a great place to mingle and learn


----------

